# Tuna time



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Can any body recommend the best time for yellow fin fishing ? provided the rain and weather cooperate.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

When they're hungry....In the rain they chew real well.....


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

End of January. West of Southwest Pass.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

X2 for the Midnight Lump in Jan-Mar. The offshore temp in our area is about 72 deg which is at the low end of their comfort level. As such, the pelagics will be moving West into warmer offshore LA waters. Tight Lines...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not sure why but you don't hear many people talk about the YFT fishing East of Louisiana but the area from the Horseshoe Rigs to the East Lump over to the Alps area produce some quality YFT December through March on a regular basis. There is a big advantage for the angler hooking up a big YFT in 250 feet of water, they can't run deep which makes for shorter fights and in my opinion better tasting tuna.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

X2 on the Horseshoe Rigs, 75miles SSW of Ft Morgan. I've not tried for tuna in Dec-Mar at/around the Cat's Paw, but anything closer to us than having to make the run to Venice is worth a try. Good info. Thx for sharing. Tight Lines. :thumbup:


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

For the moment it looks like December 30th for me.


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for the input looks like the west is best


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It's been mentioned before...but RADAR is a must over there in LA.....Thickest Fog that there is on the planet inshore, but clears up as you get farther offshore.....


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

fairpoint said:


> It's been mentioned before...but RADAR is a must over there in LA.....Thickest Fog that there is on the planet inshore, but clears up as you get farther offshore.....


Yeah there's a thread over at THT right now about Venice Fog.

I can't see a whole lot of benefit for us Florida boys to pull a trailer over there. That is a long haul for me from Chipley when I can leave out of PCB and be out there in about 4 hours by boat and only be 50 miles off the coast of Louisiana.

It was intimidating for me to try it but, I did so with a friend and relative of mine and once out there and getting my head wrapped around it I think I'll do it a whole lot more.

If it gets rough I can always head for the closest land port and even if we stay out longer we can hit Pensacola or Destin before making that last jump back to PCB.

Lots less hazards going our way from what I hear leaving out of Venice can be dicey in the best of conditions. I can't speak from personal experience though.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

marksnet said:


> Yeah there's a thread over at THT right now about Venice Fog.
> 
> I can't see a whole lot of benefit for us Florida boys to pull a trailer over there. That is a long haul for me from Chipley when I can leave out of PCB and be out there in about 4 hours by boat and only be 50 miles off the coast of Louisiana.
> 
> ...


What kind of power do you have on that 28? 

The area that you are talking about running to is nowhere near the quality of fishing, this time or year, to running another 4 hours. Issue is, crew wear and tear, boat wear and tear, economics of boat vs. vehicle travel and finally but most importantly, where are the fish for all this effort. You can't run a crew 16 hours in an open boat and be effective. And that four hours you are talking about and the 8 hours that I'm talking about are with perfect sea state conditions.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> What kind of power do you have on that 28?
> 
> The area that you are talking about running to is nowhere near the quality of fishing, this time or year, to running another 4 hours. Issue is, crew wear and tear, boat wear and tear, economics of boat vs. vehicle travel and finally but most importantly, where are the fish for all this effort. You can't run a crew 16 hours in an open boat and be effective. And that four hours you are talking about and the 8 hours that I'm talking about are with perfect sea state conditions.



Don't know how I missed your question. Sorry about that.

We ended up not going. The window fell apart. 
I have 600hp on the boat but we cruise at 32mph

We usually head over with the intent of an late afternoon troll and then Fish at night.
We get a little sleep and enjoy the scenery.
Next morning we troll and hope for the morning blast off.

It's fun for us. 
Last time we ran 129 miles one way in under 5 hours. 

As far as perfect weather conditions. That is the only way we go and if we are out there we head to land if there's an issue.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Venice is nice May - Nov, but any other time travel to Grand Isle and you won't have to deal with everything Ole Miss throws at you. You may add 10 miles round trip to all the same rigs you would fish out of Venice. Tight lines.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> I'm not sure why but you don't hear many people talk about the YFT fishing East of Louisiana but the area from the Horseshoe Rigs to the East Lump over to the Alps area produce some quality YFT December through March on a regular basis. There is a big advantage for the angler hooking up a big YFT in 250 feet of water, they can't run deep which makes for shorter fights and in my opinion better tasting tuna.


Dammit!

Saw this post and bout shit myself. Thought he was back until I looked at the date....


----------

